# Dodge (Chrysler) Going Out of Business?



## carboy

Our local newspaper carried a story that sounds like Chrysler, as we've known it, may shut down very soon. There was no mention about warranty coverage after a bankruptcy. If our business buys a new Dodge Ram to plow with are we at high risk for warranty repairs that won't be covered? Won't the knowledge that Dodge could soon become an orphan diminish the value of new and used Dodge trucks? I've even heard GM and Ford are having financial trouble. Given this information, should we be considering buying ANY new domestic brand for snow plowing?


----------



## Milwaukee

Hard to say but Ford and GM probability out business too if no one think support American's worker buy cars or trucks instead Honda.:angry:

I have threaten several peoples who dislike American cars then I told them ok if we lost job then you would lost job because no one can afford you have sign to them. They say ok well they bought it so I am happy.

One big problem is stupid people mouth bad on Ford Gm Dodge then that how they went to Toyota or hydraui or Honda.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You heard about the bail out? right?
All of the big there got some $$ and they may get some more $$$$.

Chrysler has been for sale for over a year that's not new news..

When a holding company owns a company like Chrysler. 
it trims the fat, improves the product line and then it sells it off.
I wouldn't be surprised if Nissan buys them up.

You better not get a dodge where will you get parts... give me a break.
The warranty will just disappear.... again....

I just bought a new Dodge, no worries...



carboy;622060 said:


> . Given this information, should we be considering buying ANY new domestic brand for snow plowing?


ps yet your buying a chev so you want to bash domestic vehicles or just dodge vehicles.. frankly I think a chev is the worst truck you could buy...
You have seen all the cracked chev frames from plowing?


----------



## Milwaukee

domestic brand are worse than Chevy.

I would choose Ford or chevy or Dodge over foreign or import brand.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Milwaukee;622096 said:


> domestic brand are worse than Chevy.
> 
> I would choose Ford or chevy or Dodge over domestic brand.


Mill FYI ford , chev, dodge are domestic brands.....??????


----------



## exmark1

SnoFarmer;622115 said:


> Mill FYI ford , chev, dodge are domestic brands.....??????


LOL


----------



## Milwaukee

SnoFarmer;622115 said:


> Mill FYI ford , chev, dodge are domestic brands.....??????


Is domestic brand are american trucks then what word for china car?


----------



## SnoFarmer

*JUNK*

or you might try calling them a "foreign made" car or truck.


----------



## exmark1

Or an import...but JUNK works too


----------



## cretebaby

i have seen no mention of Chrysler going bankrupt


----------



## exmark1

There has been talk of a merger with GM but I have heard nothing about any bankruptcy or anything like that...I can't see one of the big 3 car companys going under


----------



## EGLC

didnt hear anything about Chrysler here either.....what I hear is a MERGER between Chrysler n GM


----------



## sno commander

EGLC;622361 said:


> didnt hear anything about Chrysler here either.....what I hear is a MERGER between Chrysler n GM


x2:crying:


----------



## Ropinghorns

One of the biggest mistakes GM made was not putting a Cat motor in their pickups. They had the chance in 1997 - 1999, and decided to go with Izusu. [ Gm owns both ]. Tell me that wouldn't have been a great choice.


----------



## cretebaby

Ropinghorns;622388 said:


> One of the biggest mistakes GM made was not putting a Cat motor in their pickups. They had the chance in 1997 - 1999, and decided to go with Izusu. [ Gm owns both ]. Tell me that wouldn't have been a great choice.


GM owns CAT WOW i didnt know that

CAT is quitting making truck engines so that wouldnt have worked out to good either


----------



## Grampa Plow

Crete...in today's paper they were talking about Chrysler going broke and trying to sell!


----------



## xtreem3d

i also haven't heard Chrysler going bankrupt but it's easy to see how it could happen. the chrysler plant here in st. louis just rolled off the last minivan a couple days ago and is now closed. the truck plant is down to 1 shift, the robots are said to be shipped to canada where the minivan is being made...obviously the chrysler workers interviewed were irate that the work was being done outside the US


----------



## tuna

cretebaby;622402 said:


> GM owns CAT WOW i didnt know that
> 
> CAT is quitting making truck engines so that wouldnt have worked out to good either


GM does NOT own CAT.Caterpillar is its own co. with a listing on the NYSE.


----------



## cretebaby

tuna;622521 said:


> GM does NOT own CAT


I realize that i was being sarcastic


----------



## EGLC

Yah CAT isn't owned by GM, sorry bud. GM just bought rights to using their motors. Also like said above CAT stopped producing those engines. But I have heard that CAT will be entering the heavy truck market with their own branded trucks.


No one is buying trucks, like I've said in other posts my local dealer only has three 2500's and one dump truck. The other one has about six 2500s and three dumps but all three of the dumps he bought dirt cheap from a small dealer who went out of business.....so anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Banksy

If they merge, I guess GM and Dodge guys really couldn't razz each other anymore since they will probably all have interchangeable parts and body styles. Kidding!


----------



## JD Dave

Ropinghorns;622388 said:


> One of the biggest mistakes GM made was not putting a Cat motor in their pickups. They had the chance in 1997 - 1999, and decided to go with Izusu. [ Gm owns both ]. Tell me that wouldn't have been a great choice.


Yeah the Isuzu has been nothing but problems.


----------



## bribrius

I cant picture any of the big three going out of business. I can see why chrysler could be in trouble because when companies go private they usually end up being sucked dry.
I could see cerebus sucking them all dry.
I also see uncle sam stepping in. I think gm only turned a profit four years out of all the years its been in business and it hasnt went out of business yet, and its in uncles sams best interest to keep them alive.
Never know when we might need them to build something (national security) and them going bk might kill american consumer sentiment.


----------



## Snowchief

As far as plow trucks go I think Ford/GM/Dodge pretty much still have the market cornered. Toyota and honda don't even offer medium duty trucks that I'm aware of - somebody will keep making them.


----------



## elite1msmith

JD Dave;622595 said:


> Yeah the Isuzu has been nothing but problems.


it anit no cummis either jd, not even closexysport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

From what I herd CAT is stopping the production of engines in trucks for the reason of the Emissions standards of 2010. They were spending way too much in R and D to make a profit. Plus the 2010 standards are nearly ijmpossible to meet without loosing the MPG beninifits of a diesel.

Around here the mini van plant is running only 2 shifts and the plant is on another closure. (layoff) Seems to me that they just came off a closure. No matter how you lokk at it the finacial certainty of North America looks bleek at best. Ever the companies in China are shutting down and going bankrupt left and right.


----------



## JD Dave

elite1msmith;623642 said:


> it anit no cummis either jd, not even closexysport


And what's your point? I wasn't running anything down. I'm pretty much positive I've owned more Cummins motors then you have. The D Max is a proven motor in a great truck., but you know that because you've owned how many?


----------



## azandy

My father works for a dealership that has both Dodge and Chev. To his understanding, they probably will merge but will remain seperate entities as far as dealerships and sales. I don't know if you'll see a Silverado with a Cummins or a Hemi. Maybe a Dodge with an Allison. I guess we'll see. Our government will just manufactor more money to keep bailing out the big three autos. Someday you will maybe have a Chinese truck with a Boss plow on it.


----------



## nymustang50

its over.. no body is buying out anyone anymore. our govt told gm they cant buy out chrysler/dodge/jeep due to the fact of it would kick 20,000+ people out of a job. So its over the govt is just going to give each some money just like they did to the banks. (the only real reason why gm wanted the dodge/chrysler/jeep was for the jeep name and the minivans and there credit line thats it at least its over now.)


----------



## carboy

Today our local newspaper states that Hyundai is talking with Chrysler about purchasing Jeep. The paper suggests that if Jeep is sold, the rest of Chrysler would have little appeal to other automakers and could just be shut down.


----------



## bribrius

i think its all a ploy. The govt will give them money. And they will run in the red for the next twenty years not claiming a profit. Unless they change some trade deficit issues and equal the playing field and then at least chrysler might pull a profit again. Gm and ford probably still wont make a profit but will keep operating. lol

Not to worry though nancy pelosi is all over it. She will add another 500 billion to the deficit to keep five hundred people employed. Its the dems nature.
I say give them some military contracts to build something. If we are giving the big three money might as well get something in return. No one really wants them out of business either. Have them build personnel carriers or something. No point in building cars right now there is no one buying them.


----------



## cretebaby

carboy;628241 said:


> Today our local newspaper states that Hyundai is talking with Chrysler about purchasing Jeep. The paper suggests that if Jeep is sold, the rest of Chrysler would have little appeal to other automakers and could just be shut down.


they sad Gm would have only keep the Jeep and the Minivan i unerstand the minivan but not the Jeep thing what the big deal about the jeeps


----------



## festerw

cretebaby;628413 said:


> they sad Gm would have only keep the Jeep and the Minivan i unerstand the minivan but not the Jeep thing what the big deal about the jeeps


It's a Jeep thing...you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

Working in the Automotive Service industry for over twenty years I think, If the Government provides Loans they ought to Force a Merger of three and Start one new company. 

Some may not agree with me but really think this is the only way, re-write new UAW contracts and fund the previous contracts with "Reasonable Retirement Benefits" and move on. The new company should be required to limit the out-sourcing and buy as many American components as possible. The Loan agreement should also require that Quality standards must be met in order to maintain the loan and meet the off shore car manufacturer's head to head and beat them at their own game.

I can see the Future LT truck Market Ford Bodies with GM Interiors, GM Electronics, GM Steering, Cummins Engines,Allison Transmissions and Chryslers lifetime powertrain warranty program. 

Take the best that each manufacturer has to offer , combine engineer them and blow Toyota back into the 1960's

JMHO


----------



## cretebaby

festerw;628553 said:


> It's a Jeep thing...you wouldn't understand.


i knew that was the answer i would get


----------



## carboy

This evening The Wall Street Journal is reporting that Chrysler has hired a law firm that specializes in advising corporations through the BANKRUPTCY process. This week's Congressional hearings seem to make Chrysler the scapegoat.


----------



## USMCMP5811

festerw;628553 said:


> It's a Jeep thing...you wouldn't understand.


I got your jeep thing, and now it itches like a MoFo!


----------



## festerw

USMCMP5811;663426 said:


> I got your jeep thing, and now it itches like a MoFo!


Yea that'll happen, especially after going topless in the rain.


----------



## JDiepstra

Finally!!!!!!!!!! I have been waiting for the unions to do themselves in, and now they have! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## kah68

I own all Domestic vehicles, these companies have run FAT for way way too long, floor sweepers making $25.00 an hour plus plus plus, corporate exec's pulling down huge salaries and producing very little. Union stongholds that won't relent is only part of the problem but all the big 3 have know for years that this was coming, and did little or nothing to prevent it. So do you really think YOU the tax payer should have to pay to bail out people whom were in charge of their own destiny? I do not agree with government bail outs. If my company goes down tomorrow no one will be coming to bail me out, now I have only 15 employees but look at the stats, small to med size business is the biggest employer by far, no one will come to our aid when we are in trouble so why should we treat the BIG 3 any different. Don't forget if any or all the Big 3 fail the aftermarket and independant garages will still look after your service needs. I say let the cards fall where they may.


----------



## cretebaby

kah68;665303 I say let the cards fall where they may.[/QUOTE said:


> Ditto


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

azandy;624449 said:


> My father works for a dealership that has both Dodge and Chev. To his understanding, they probably will merge but will remain seperate entities as far as dealerships and sales. I don't know if you'll see a Silverado with a Cummins or a Hemi. Maybe a Dodge with an Allison. I guess we'll see. Our government will just manufactor more money to keep bailing out the big three autos. Someday you will maybe have a Chinese truck with a Boss plow on it.


A dodge with an Allsion would make me very happy!


----------



## Newdude

This explains the current hooplah (from GMInsideNews.com)

How much are they getting?

According to people familiar to the situation on the floor at the Capital; GM and Chrysler will be getting $15-$17 Billion in bridge loans. Our sources tell us that GM is anticipating $10-$13 Billion of that money. Ford is not expected to get any of this first round of money as they claim to not need any yet.

But they asked for $34 Billion….?

This is NOT intended to be the full bailout amount. This is a short-term fix to keep all of the companies viable until about March 2009. During that time frame it is expected that the new Congress or the Obama Administration will formulate a restructuring plan with funding for the Big Three. That plan will likely include an oversight board, of which will have the supreme power to take hold of all the companies' debt, contracts, etc. Ideas that were tossed around during the hearing suggest that the oversight board could have similar powers to that of a bankruptcy court.

Where is the $$ coming from?

Supposedly this first round of funding is going to come out of the $25 Billion (dubbed "136 appropriations") that was to be utilized for the development of more energy efficient vehicles to comply with the new CAFÉ legislation. All three companies did apply for the 136 funding just recently, but all three were told that more information was needed before they could get checks. Well, now they are getting it anyway, but it can be used for anything.

We've been told that chances are high that the $25 Billion for CAFÉ requirements would be replenished under a new stimulus package that Obama's Administration is considering.

What happens now?

Well the assumed agreement between the House or Representatives and White House is one hurdle jumped. Now the Senate must get on-board with the idea. People close to the situation expect a resolution by early next week, and for a bill to be on the President's desk early next week as well.

For GM, this means bankruptcy is no longer imminent (but probably not out of the question).

Senator Dodd hopes the bailout is approved but: Please read this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081207/ap_on_go_co/congress_autos

Senator Shelby, please read:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/12/07/politics/politico/thecrypt/main4652762.shtml

This is a slight summary from an article on Automotive News but you need a subscription to thier site to view the whole thing:

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/12/06/chrysler-supposedly-in-chaos-suppliers-could-demand-cod/


----------

